
Salesforce.com Apex--Similar in concept to AWS - mattculbreth
http://www.salesforce.com/developer/
======
mattculbreth
The problem here is that it's much more tightly couple to their platform. They
have a "Java-like" language and a SQL dialect that goes against their Oracle
database. Still cool though--and another example of a way to lower development
and operation costs.

